# Iris On Miui



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

So my question would obviously be, are voice commands not functioning in MIUI, or have I missed something somewhere?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you have all the accessibility utils installed? TTS and stuff?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah everything was there, google voice search too. I just flashed back to CM7.1, I love MIUI but just isnt polished enough yet


----------

